

My Sister Paid Progressive Insurance to Defend Her Killer In Court - SnowLprd
http://mattfisher.tumblr.com/post/29338478278/my-sister-paid-progressive-insurance-to-defend-her

======
smondelli
Not that it equals this tragedy, but I had Progressive last month during which
they covered someone having hit my car in a parking lot. They agreed to fix it
without a problem, however when I was reviewing the progressive adjuster's
notes (which detail what's to be repaired and with what parts) I noticed that
they opted to choose aftermarket parts to fix the car because they were
"cheaper and just as good". I had all original parts on my car, and being a
bit of a car guy, I was furious that they would try to force my body shop to
put crap parts on my car. I need up in a heated battle with the adjuster until
he revised the work order. Most people aren't going to look at a part list and
know which parts are good or bad for their car, and Progressive counts on that
so they can save money.

After hearing this story, I'm glad I switched to Liberty Mutual. Companies
like this make me sick and it upsets me knowing that my dollars went to fuel
this sort of behavior. Best of luck to you and your family in the future.

------
drharris
This is crazy, but the craziest thing is that it's not at all unbelievable.
Those "lower rates" come precisely because of this; they bully people into
taking awful deals just to get it over with. I'm glad Matt's family didn't
give up and fought for what is rightfully theirs. Here's hoping word will get
out and force some change.

------
dyscrete
This is sick. Progressive can take one in the ass.

